

YCatalyst is HackerNews in Node.js (Coffeescript/FOSS) - jaekwon
http://ycatalyst.com/r/XUn0ObcwYHgT

======
dekz
Let me be the first to say, good job. It's great to see node and coffe getting
more love as they're both really fun and neat. I see you're setting up a
sandbox for us HNers which is probably best to show HN something they can
actually use and draw some more attention towards your project.

Heres an idea for you, we all seem to love delicious and bookmarks. Why not
integrate bookmarking into this project (private by default) but allow the use
of 'publishing' to ycatalyst, or viewing previous discussions on already
'published' bookmarks/topics. You could then generate 'site' posts which are
from hot/popular bookmarks, (I'd also try to keep who bookmarked it private by
default).

~~~
jaekwon
Sounds easy and useful.

------
sthatipamala
With this invite system, you're deterring users who would otherwise make
comments that showcase your real-time features.

~~~
jaekwon
Ah. I'll get a test server up soon so people can test the latest github
version, with open invites. Thanks for this.

------
Klonoar
So... while this is cool and all, this isn't anything revolutionary or even
'new' that couldn't have been done in any other scripting language/framework
(and, in fact, I daresay it could've probably been done faster in another
language/framework).

While I believe Node is pretty frickin' awesome, I don't see a point in
glorifying concepts that have already been done to death. Nodes entire
architecture allows so many more possibilities than just a HackerNews clone,
so let's see it instead of constantly reinventing the wheel.

~~~
adrianwaj
Any cool examples of Node stuff you'd like to mention?

~~~
Klonoar
I'll just leave this entire list here: <http://nodeknockout.com/>

------
dekz
> crypto.createHash('md5').update(password).digest('base64')

Any reason you chose md5? Props for at least salting and running it 1000
times.

~~~
jaekwon
No, I just wanted a well optimized hash function. Would you suggest another?

~~~
Cherad
You might also consider bcrypt. See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=762708>

For a discussion on it.

~~~
pluies
Absolutely!

<http://codahale.com/how-to-safely-store-a-password/>

------
AdamGibbins
"password must be 5 to 20 characters".

Why 20? Where did that number come from?

~~~
jaekwon
too short? too long? i just wanted to cap it somewhere.

~~~
AdamGibbins
Too short. Why the need for a cap? Its hashed anyhow right?

~~~
jaekwon
yeah. I'll cap it at 1024 then.

------
chrisohara
nice seeing my lib (validator) in use. Also, damn CoffeeScript is sexy

